

Frog Mutations and the Fukushima Butterfly Mutations (2012) - hoggle
http://www.thingsworsethannuclearpower.com/2012/08/frog-mutations-and-fukushima-butterfly.html

======
LesZedCB
> And the primary cause identified is the effect of mass amounts of hormones,
> pesticides, herbicides, and fertilizers used worldwide by homes, businesses,
> cities, and the agricultural and farming industries.

I personally am very very afraid for the coming years of food production. We
have gotten to the point where very few people are informed or care at all
about the sourcing of their food. One of the most poignant little observations
of Food, Inc [1] was the branding of food products with images of pastures and
green farmlands as if that is what it actually looks like. Greenwashing [2]
has become so ubiquitous, the only thing more disturbing than the trend is
that people believe they are helping.

Articles of this nature are going to continue coming up more and more
frequently as species keep dying out. There have been numerous pieces already
about massive honey bee loss, which is going to really suck for North
America's biodiversity.

I would encourage HN readers to become acquainted with Industrial Farming and
it's issues and surrounding controversy. There are few things that are more
important to human civilization than our food, so it's well worth knowing
about. If you're already on board, I highly recommend trying to reduce the
amount of meat in your diet, as americans eat some of the highest amounts of
meat per capita, under the misunderstanding (likely imbued on us by the
factory farming industry) that meat is the only place we can get enough
protein. I have been vegetarian for almost two years now and my health is just
fine, and there's plenty to eat.

I think we all care about our current home and want to see it taken care of.
Unfortunately, right now, that requires several major cultural shifts (at
least for us US readers).

[1] [http://www.netflix.com/WiMovie/70108783?sod=search-
autocompl...](http://www.netflix.com/WiMovie/70108783?sod=search-autocomplete)

[2]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greenwashing](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greenwashing)

------
vmp
I have nothing of value to add to the discussion but this little side-note of
humor:
[http://simpsons.wikia.com/wiki/Blinky](http://simpsons.wikia.com/wiki/Blinky)

